
Colt suspends production of AR-15 for civilian market - johnny313
https://www.kark.com/news/national-news/colt-suspends-production-of-ar-15-for-civilian-market/
======
bifrost
This is pretty irrelevant to the modern world. Colt traded on the name alone,
thats it. Colt also hasn't been a top tier vendor in at least a decade, pretty
much every vendor makes better equipment.

